# Where to buy Iwata airbrush? Local Supporter?



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Where should I buy a Iwata HP-C airbrush? Why I am asking is because rather than just looking on the internet I would like to see if there is a local store that supports us local guys!

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe if you let us know where you are, we could help you find a local store.....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Pat Catan's has some Iwatas.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

They have a retailer locator at their website: http://www.iwata-medea.com/index.php/buy_now/usa_domestic_retailers/

Michael


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Prizm art on 322 in Lynhurst.

http://www.prizmart.com/


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Check out the Iwata Revolution BR for about $70.

You cannot go wrong with an Iwata and this one has a needle size that will work well for people who want to buy only one airbrush...until they see how much fun they're having and get addicted to this stuff.


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry SE Michigan, but I really just wanted to support a shop that supports this site if possible.


----------

